# Hydro turf?



## Hillbilly30120 (Oct 18, 2015)

I am doin a rebuild on this old 14' flat bottom Buddy boat and was looking for some carpet and seen this hydro truff at bass pro in a boat and was wondering if anyone had tried it if so where did u purchase it and how do u like it?


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2015)

I know Gator Trax sells it in some custom colors too, check this link:

https://www.gatortraxboats.com/boat-accessories/floor-covering-hydroturf/hydroturf.html


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 19, 2015)

I had it on a previous boat and loved it. You can order it from https://www.hydroturf.com and Gator Trax Boats has some custom colors https://www.gatortraxboats.com/boat-accessories/floor-covering-hydroturf.html.


----------



## DrNip (Oct 19, 2015)

Ordered mine at hydroturf.com. Expensive but love it. Mine is the link in my signature towards the back of the build. Got mine with the 3m backing.


----------



## Hillbilly30120 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## FloridaGrown (Oct 26, 2015)

got mine from SBT here in florida.



get the PSA backed if you go with hydroturf, it'll save you a headache of applying your own adhesive.


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks great FG!


----------



## Fishfreek (Oct 26, 2015)

FloridaGrown said:


> got mine from SBT here in florida.






FloridaGrown, What is SBT? I am in Florida also,


Thanks


----------



## turbotodd (Nov 1, 2015)

SBT=short block technologies out of Clearwater? 

Don't know if that's the same SBT, but we used to sell a lot of their jet ski reman engines. 

https://www/shopsbt.com


----------



## FloridaGrown (Dec 8, 2015)

im soooo sorry i took so long to reply.....thank you and yes sbt the "jet ski" place. it is in the "sheet goods" traction pad here.... https://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html


----------



## PWC Muscle (Feb 6, 2016)

We have two very popular styles: swamp camo sheets in 47"x86" and green camo in 40"x62". 

Here are color samples.





Green camo



Swamp camo

Forum users get a 15% discount at checkout! Jsut enter the promo code HYDRO15


----------



## Knee Deep (Feb 7, 2016)

Did my Weld Craft 1656 in Swamp Cammo. Love the stuff (so does the wife). Ordered mine directly from Hydro Turf with PSA adhesive.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Feb 7, 2016)

Knee deep you got any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasinchrome84 (Feb 8, 2016)

I ordered a few samples to check the material out in person. I am interested to how it will hold up to dragging crab pots and coolers across it through the fishing and crabbing season.


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 8, 2016)

Chasinchrome84 said:


> I ordered a few samples to check the material out in person. I am interested to how it will hold up to dragging crab pots and coolers across it through the fishing and crabbing season.



I think I'm going to try it as well because the PWC website also shows a padding you can put under it. Nice of them to offer a discount to us!


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome, Keep us posted!


----------



## Ebug (Feb 9, 2016)

I am interested in what tools are used to cut this material and how easy it cuts.

Also...in the photo in the first post you can see the corner of the material lifted up. Not sure if this is delamination or was done by a passer by. Anyone having problems with the 3M not sticking long term?


Thank you,
Rob


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 9, 2016)

Ebug said:


> I am interested in what tools are used to cut this material and how easy it cuts.
> 
> Also...in the photo in the first post you can see the corner of the material lifted up. Not sure if this is delamination or was done by a passer by. Anyone having problems with the 3M not sticking long term?
> 
> ...



It cuts easy. I've read where guys have even used a router table to finish the edges. No issues with the 3M adhesive. It holds for good on a clean surface.


----------



## PWC Muscle (Feb 10, 2016)

The poster above is absolutely correct. It cuts rather easily given how strong of a material it is. The 3m will stick for good if the surface is properly prepped. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

